

Doing More with the Django Admin Site - ptn
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/opensource/library/os-django-admin/index.html

======
tocomment
I've always thought a great product would be software that instantly gives you
an admin interface to whatever database you point it to during install?

It seems like many people would have thought of this idea, yet I haven't come
across any products exclusivly for this.

Any ideas, advice, interested cofounders if I do it?

